# retouching charge?



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got a call from an email from someone wanting me to retouch some photos.  They said they have a photographer but he's not very skilled in photoshop and want to send the photos to me (with the photographers approval) for retouching.  What would be a good base to ask for?  I've never really charged just for retouching.  Its shots taken from a youth wrestling program, around 200 he said.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 13, 2011)

It depends on your skill, but I charge $90. per photo.  YMMV.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Retouching is included in my fees so I don't really know what to tell you, per photo wise, but reading your post, my gut reaction is DON"T TOUCH THAT!  Smells like a hellhole to me.

Fixing someone else's work is usually a nightmare because it usually means the original person totally fooked up and doesn't know how to fix it (you may be dealing with the un-fixable) or, even worse, it could mean the client wants something that is just not do-able. So, ask to see the photos, all of them, and also what they want done to them before you give a price on the job.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm wondering how much retouching shots from "a youth wrestling program" need?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

why does it need retouching?  These boys dont want pimples on their photos?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't say from retouching photos, but I used to be in the business of instrument repair. Whenever someone came to me to "fix" someone else's handy work, it would more than likely cost them more than it would have to come to me initially to get the work done. Plus, I had to deal with the hatchet job the "tech" before me did.

My rough guesstimate, is that I got the **** end of the stick on 100% of those jobs.  I don't know if this transfers to your situation or not, but just reading it is throwing up all kinds of red flags in my mind.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm leery on it myself.  I figure with just youth wrestling it shouldn't need to much.  I went and checked out the website.  The pictures of the kids are not that great at all, and when viewed full size are out of focus.  But I think the main concern they may have is the backgrounds have been replaced on many of the photos (badly done), and you can really tell they were just pasted into the image.  It really looks like someone who has had photoshop for a week did it.

I still want to at least give it a shot.  It may lead to shooting for them.  I'll tell them, I'll do what I can this time, but I won't continue to edit this photographers photos after.  I don't want to degrade the photographer, but viewing the online images, It's not a gig I want to do continually.


----------



## jafelcan (Apr 13, 2011)

Check out other websites to get an idea.  This is a site that i use and everything is over the internet.  They retouch new photos and restore old photos.  They also take all of your photos and video to make slideshows.  so Mr. Photo Retoucher is a nice place to start looking at prices.  Mr Photo Retoucher Home


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I'm wondering how much retouching shots from "a youth wrestling program" need?


This, combined with this:


c.cloudwalker said:


> Fixing someone else's work is usually a nightmare because it usually means the original person totally fooked up and doesn't know how to fix it (you may be dealing with the un-fixable) or, even worse, it could mean the client wants something that is just not do-able. So, ask to see the photos, all of them, and also what they want done to them before you give a price on the job.


 

I can't see shots from a wrestling match needing a whole lot of work, which makes me wonder why the photographer couldn't handle it...  I too would ask to see them before you commit to anything...


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 13, 2011)

looking at the website, it looks like they did "portraits" of the wrestlers with their trophy's, then poorly added a background and called it good.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you heard anything from them on exactly what they want?  What they consider 'retouching' might be a lot more than what you consider 'retouching'...

And are they going to give you the original, unedited, files to work with - or are you supposed to re-edit the botched edits?


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Have you heard anything from them on exactly what they want?  What they consider 'retouching' might be a lot more than what you consider 'retouching'...
> 
> And are they going to give you the original, unedited, files to work with - or are you supposed to re-edit the botched edits?



I have no idea.  They emailed me and I called them.  They guy said they already had photos, but their photographer wasn't skilled in photoshop.  Asked me how much I needed to "retouch them"  I told him I don't have a price on retouching alone, but depending on how many photos and what needed to be done pricing would start at 50.  He said he would call the photographer and get back to me.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, if they're talking to the photographer, hopefully they're trying to get the original files.

From the sound of it, even that may not help much though.

I mean, if the ****s all out of focus, or badly exposed - whatever ... there isn't a whole lot you can do about that.  In a way, I would consider turning it down just because of that.  You'll be 'putting your name' on bad pictures...

Photoshop can't fix missed focus...

Even if you do turn down the retouching, you could still let them know that you are a 'one stop shop'.  Photography, retouching, prints, whatever...


I don't know...  The whole thing just sounds bad to me...  Like in the end, you'll have to sign off on work that you know isn't up to your standards.  Even if you are just doing the PP - if it's bad coming in, it's going to be bad going out.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 13, 2011)

Photo Retouching Services « Photo Editing Services

Send them to this guy. I'm sure he'll help you out.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Well, if they're talking to the photographer, hopefully they're trying to get the original files.
> 
> From the sound of it, even that may not help much though.
> 
> ...


 
I agree whole heartingly.  My only this is I need clients after moving to a new city.  If I can improve the images and find a tactful way to say theres only so much I can do cause you photographer sucks, it might net me a new client to shoot for.


----------



## FavillePhoto (Apr 15, 2011)

We charge $50 per hour for editing, which seems to be on the low end, but no one ever has a problem with paying that price.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Explain to them what the challenges are and what the problemns with the originals are; explain that the "photographer" messed up, and that what you are doing would have been uneccessary had he done it right...make the client aware that this is a "fix-up of a Eff-up" job...charge a fair rate...and maybe you can make a pitch for yourself as the shooter the next tournament...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Explain to them what the challenges are and what the problemns with the originals are; explain that the "photographer" messed up, and that what you are doing would have been uneccessary had he done it right...make the client aware that this is a "fix-up of a Eff-up" job...charge a fair rate...and maybe you can make a pitch for yourself as the shooter the next tournament...


 
Agreed. If there is something wrong with dumping on a photog that did an alright job, there is none on a photog that did a shi**y job. And there is something very wrong with not wanting to charge for it. A fair rate that is. And in this case a fair is a high rate, I think. I DON'T DEAL WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MESS UNLESS THE PRICE IS RIGHT!

You would help yourself more by getting a side job at MacDo than by doing a photo job cheap and having to explain later why your rate doubled or tripled or quadrupled... when the same job from hell comes around.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 15, 2011)

I add a $50 digital editing fee to my day rates. I also do some graphic work for one client and charge him $50/hour, usually about 8-10 hours of easy work.  It sounds like the photos you might be working with could be a tough call, if they are out of focus and they expect that re-touching will help that, they have to understand that it won't. It could also make you some easy money if they don't mind paying $50-80/hour for 200 images. The other side is that you just tell them it's $500 to do the retouching. You may be able to fly through them if they don't need much work, on the other hand if it takes you 3 days to get them all done........


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 15, 2011)

Retouching is not the same as corrective artwork.

When I hear "retouching," I think general retouching...  blemishes, smile lines and circles under the eyes.  This can be priced per head.

Corrective artwork ranges anywhere from simple, global color correction to changing backgrounds.  This should be billed by the hour or per quote.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Seeing that wrestling season is long over, I'm guessing this is their desperate attempt to salvage crappy photos of something they don't think will happen again.  IMO...turn it down.  If they're already botched up, and you try to "fix" them but can't really do much....they're going to be upset with YOU.

"You said you could fix these! We paid you!"  etc.

Walk away man. Tell them you'd be happy to take photos for them next time, but that you won't put lipstick on a pig. (Obviously be more tasteful lol)


----------



## bennielou (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Pete,
I agree.  When I charge other people for retouching, I'm normally doing background removal and head swapping and that type of thing.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I turned it down.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> Thanks guys.  I turned it down.


 It may not feel like it right now, but I think you made the right choice.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 18, 2011)

If they are out of focus they are not worth retouching they should be in the recycle bin, also he will want to pay sweet FA


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

FA?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 18, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> FA?


 
**** all, when i shoot stuff like this they have to be good enough to print straight from camera


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah.  :lmao:


----------

